
Help, We’re Being Digitally Bombarded  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/11/08/help-were-being-digitally-bombarded/
======
mixmax
I pretty much gave up facebook and linkedin, never had a profile on twitter,
friendfeed, and whatever else is the rage right now. And I don't find that I
miss anything, on the contrary I actually have much more time to pursue the
business and interests I like.

------
ojbyrne
This is the perfect counterpoint to the "Zuckerberg's Second Law." article
above.

